# Manu Ginobili 5th in All-Star voting for guards.



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/news/allstar_031211.html

Kobe Bryant (LAL) 577,505
Steve Francis (Hou.) 286,515
Gary Payton (LAL) 247,880
Steve Nash (Dal.) 189,512
*Emanuel Ginobili (S.A.) 176,048*
Stephon Marbury (Pho.) 142,604
Mike Bibby (Sac.) 135,197
*Tony Parker (S.A.) 94,188*
Ray Allen (Sea.) 75,028
Michael Finley (Dal.) 74,078


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It seems Ginobili has really caught the attention of the casual fan. 5th overall in west guard voting is pretty darn good for a second year player who has been coming off the bench a majority of his short career.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow... I'm so glad 
He has to do the all star team


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

I hope Manu beats out nash so we dont have 3 pt guards on the roster. of course, Payton can play the 2. Looks like there might be 4 Lakers on the squad though with malone squeaking in.

:vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana:


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

o0o datz reallie kool! yay parker is getting some votes too... maybe i should vote more often....


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> I hope Manu beats out nash so we dont have 3 pt guards on the roster. of course, Payton can play the 2. Looks like there might be 4 Lakers on the squad though with malone squeaking in.
> 
> :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana:


You gotta remember, just cause Manu is fourth on the fan voting, doesn't mean he is gonna get the fourth spot. Coaches vote a lot different than fans. You think the coaches are gonna vote in Alonzo Mourning for the game, cause he is second in center voting for the east....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> You think the coaches are gonna vote in Alonzo Mourning for the game, cause he is second in center voting for the east....


Do YOU think the coaches are going to vote for Ginobili because he is 4th? No. The coaches will only vote for him if he deserves it, not because of this fan voting BS. 

The basic point of this thread is that Manu is getting some love. No one is saying that he will actually make the all star game. 

Thanks for the negative view point.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> It seems Ginobili has really caught the attention of the casual fan. 5th overall in west guard voting is pretty darn good for a second year player who has been coming off the bench a majority of his short career.


I'm a lil' surprised that he's so popular among casual bball fans too.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm a lil' surprised that he's so popular among casual bball fans too.


Surely a lot of votes come from Argentina and Italy :yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Surely a lot of votes come from Argentina and Italy :yes:


Oh yea. 



-----
Hmm, do you guys think the coaches will vote for him for the AS game this year?


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so... He is a player that a coach(not popovych  )
would love..
if we talk about the stats he does not deserve the AS game, but he deserves it for the way he plays.
and now.. GO AND VOTE FOR HIM!!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I think he's got a good chance of making the AS team this year especially his performances during Spurs' championship run last season. 


Anyway, don't worry, i'm voting for him... :yes:


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> You gotta remember, just cause Manu is fourth on the fan voting, doesn't mean he is gonna get the fourth spot. Coaches vote a lot different than fans. You think the coaches are gonna vote in Alonzo Mourning for the game, cause he is second in center voting for the east....


pss no but but yao is 2nd in center for west, i'm sure he'll get voted in by coaches.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I think the coaches' votes for the West Center (bench) will go to either Yao or Brad Miller.


Chances are, Yao Ming will be voted in by the coaches, considering how highly NBA coaches think of him.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He should not be over Steph stupid fans I wish they would get rid of the fan vote.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> He should not be over Steph stupid fans I wish they would get rid of the fan vote.


The fan vote only counts for the starters. The NFL policy does it better with media, fans, and coaches getting to vote for starters.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> I think the coaches' votes for the West Center (bench) will go to either Yao or Brad Miller.
> 
> 
> Chances are, Yao Ming will be voted in by the coaches, considering how highly NBA coaches think of him.


Brad Miller deserves it more.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Brad Miller deserves it more.


I kinda feel the same way too, maybe because i'm not much of a Yao Ming fan, but I think Yao will still be voted in by the coaches IMO.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'd be happy if they just voted in both Miller and Ming. The guards out west aren't that great, so why not just do 3 centers, 4 guards, and 5 forwards?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

i agree with the 4 guards 3 centers 5 forwards.
There are alot of forwards that deserve to be all stars.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Only the top 2 guards will get in, that will either be Kobe and Francis or Kobe and Payton. The WC coach will pick the rest of the guys. That coach will most likely either be Phil Jackson or Rick Adelman.

I can pretty much guarantee that neither of them would pick Manu Ginobili to be an All-Star this season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'd be happy if they just voted in both Miller and Ming. The guards out west aren't that great, so why not just do 3 centers, 4 guards, and 5 forwards?


Kobe, Francis, Payton, Maggette
Stojakovic, Garnett, Duncan, Nowitzki, Randolph
Shaq, Yao, Miller

^That would be mine.:yes:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I pretty much agree with Damian's picks, except for Corey Maggette and Francis. I would replace Francis with Marbury, and either Nash or Manu for Maggette.

The Rockets are doing much better than the Suns, but Marbury is individually playing better than Francis.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This is not only what I would do, this is what I think it'll end up being (starters listed first):

G: Bryant, Francis, Marbury, Payton
F: Duncan, Garnett, Stojakovic, Norwitzki, Randolph
C: Ming, O'Neal, Miller

I still think Ming somehow nabs the starting role, which is why I have him listed there. Either way, he'll be on the team in my opinion.


----------

